# Water Pressure Issues



## cam540 (Jul 9, 2020)

Earlier this year my sprinkler system was very low water pressure on all zones, all the time. I've been going through and replacing sprinkler heads and for the most part, everything is working properly now. I am having a couple of issues that I can't seem to figure out regarding pressure.

Issue #1) I have 6 zones. If I start my system, it works great for zones 1-5 and when it gets to zone 6, it has barely any pressure at all. However, if I turn it off and immediately manually start in zone 6, it runs perfectly. This will occasionally happen in another zone, say #4 for example and again if I turn it off and immediately restart, it works great.

Issue #2) Occasionally it will lose pressure after a certain amount of time in a certain zone. For example, let's say in zone #5 it's set for 25 minutes, but after 15 mins, it starts to lose pressure.

Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting these issues?

I am on city water. Time of day or whether or not water is being used in the house doesn't seem to have any effect.


----------

